# Covered on Two Different Policies



## dubmark74 (5 Sep 2011)

Hi, i'm in the unusual position of not only having one heath policy but two. Both my emploer and my wifes pay for cover through Quinn. Up to this year the policies were different so i left as it was, however this year mine was changed and we now both the the same company care plan. Obviously there is no benefit to having two of the same polices as you cannot claim twice. My question is would Quinn consider taking the two payments and upgrading up to a better policy. Has anyone tried this before. I didn't want to ring them yet in case they insist that i cancel one policy, i wanted to see what my options are first.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## MrEBear (5 Sep 2011)

Hi dubmark74, I'm afraid you're going to have to cancel one of these polices as you can't hold two health insurance policies at the same time (it's like I insuring your car twice). Also Quinn won't allow you to take both payments together and upgrade, it's just not an option they can offer, but what they may do is if you cancel one they could put any remaining monies owed to you against the upgrade of one of the policies. I afraid the only real way to work this out is to call them and see what they will allow but either way you need to cancel one of the policies.

Hope this is some help. Bear


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Sep 2011)

As MrEBear says, you'll need to cancel one of the policies, as there's no benefit to having the two in place at the same time. 

I'm assuming that both employers pay for the cover as a benefit of employment, and it's not deducted from salary. If so, the two policies are costing you a little more, because you're paying BIK on two policies. 

As it's the employers money that is funding these policies, I don't think Quinn will be able to "re-route" some of the money from one employer to fund an upgrade with another employer. You or your wife should talk to your respective employer to see if they'll consider a cash alternative to health insurance, given that it's already being provided by another employer. Or instead of paying for family cover, maybe each of your employers will just pay for one person each at a higher level of cover.

You'll need to talk to them anyway to sort out the cancellation, because Quinn can only accept that from the employer, so see what your employer says. Just bear in mind that they'll want to be seen to treat all employees the same, so they may have some resistence to changing the benefit in individual circumstances.


----------

